#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Pan house, Ubon Ratchatani

## MeMock

After deciding not to return to the https://teakdoor.com/thailand-hotels-...atchatani.html
 I chose to stay at the https://teakdoor.com/thailand-hotels-...atchatani.html that was until my Physio said she didn't want me walking and to move to a place close to her clinic so therefore I am now at Pan House.



450 a night or 5,000 a month.
Located on Sapphasit road opposite the hospital.
Great selection of TV to chose from (including the Australia network - yippee) and UBC plus free decent wifi. Full size fridge (with freezer) plus Kitchen area with room for a washing machine if you wanted to live here.
The place looks like it is brand new.
Ph: 045 263 300

----------


## dirtydog

This looks a bit better than the others you stayed at, I assume the 5,000 a night is a typo though.

----------


## MeMock

Yeah, already fixed it - now where's my green?  :Smile:

----------


## matsalleh

> This looks a bit better than the others you stayed at, I assume the 5,000 a night is a typo though.



Sorry DD, here in Songkhla it reads: 
Baht    450.00 1 night and Baht 5,000 a month

Maybe you'll need soon some spectacles?

----------


## matsalleh

^
Mea Culpa, typed it before I received Memok's explanation. 
Sorry...

----------


## MeMock

I can delete mine if you want matsalleh, anything to make DD look silly  :Smile:

----------


## matsalleh

> I can delete mine if you want matsalleh, anything to make DD look silly



Just show his 7-11 food thread again, that was enough!
 :rofl:

----------


## terry57

Great value out that way, such good value its a friggin joke.

----------


## MeMock

Just discovered that the car park for the hotel is directly opposite.

----------


## panama hat

Looks a bit spartan, but clean . . . excellent value  (What's up with your back?)

----------


## MeMock

> (What's up with your back?)


https://teakdoor.com/health-fitness-a...lp-needed.html (Sciatica help needed.)

The bed if wonderful, they didn't skimp on the mattress thats for sure.

----------


## panama hat

Oh, sciatica . . . nasty, nasty stuff . . . sounds like a serious case, hope it's getting better

----------


## MeMock

No wonder I couldn't find a website for them, it is only in thai.

PAN HOUSE

----------


## klongmaster

> The bed if wonderful, they didn't skimp on the mattress thats for sure.


'Slumberland' according to their website...

----------


## MeMock

You should check out this place if you ever brig people back u for the candle festival klongy - the best value in town that's for sure.

Where did your guests stay last time?

----------


## Rural Surin

Get well soon MM!! :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Thanks RS, unfortunately it is getting worse  :Sad: 

Anyway, I came back onto this thread to give an update.

Still enjoying it here don't get me wrong (we now have two rooms as the family has joined me) but they do have an ant and mozzie problem  :Sad: 

Oh and they charged 100 baht for the glass my daughter broke (wasn't worth 20 baht) that jacks me off more then anything.

----------


## MeMock

I would like to tell you all a story about customer service and how you can turn 100 baht into thousands and thousands of baht.

Last night as you would read above I told you about being really annoyed about being charged 100 baht for a glass my daughter broke that wasn't worth 20 baht.

Well a staff member took the initiative and called the boss and told them what happened. The boss heard the story and told them to wipe the charge and to go out and buy us two complete kids plastic dinner sets for them to use (property of the hotel).

Now how often does that happen in Thailand? A staff member taking the initiative and a boss who listens and takes action. Great stuff.

----------


## Nawty

Yes, good to hear stories like that....to few and far between.

I hate to say I told you so, but you should have taken up the ambulance offer, you would have been in Bkk by now, in comfort and possibly mending with a little cutey nurse beside you giving sponge baths.....but.....nice hotel.

----------


## MeMock

I know, "Stolen Ambulance pics up Farang for mercy dash" - could have made the front page of the post as well.

----------


## Mid

> I would like to tell you all a story about customer service and how you can turn 100 baht into thousands and thousands of baht.
> 
> Last night as you would read above I told you about being really annoyed about being charged 100 baht for a glass my daughter broke that wasn't worth 20 baht.
> 
> Well a staff member took the initiative and called the boss and told them what happened. The boss heard the story and told them to wipe the charge and to go out and buy us two complete kids plastic dinner sets for them to use (property of the hotel).
> 
> Now how often does that happen in Thailand? A staff member taking the initiative and a boss who listens and takes action. Great stuff.


Excellent , please pass on my kudos to the the staff member .

----------


## Nawty

Yeah and tip the dude the 100 baht you saved on the glass....or go by him a nice new mug and engrave his name on it..

Write 'for outstanding initiative above and beyond the normal service'

----------


## klongmaster

> Now how often does that happen in Thailand? A staff member taking the initiative and a boss who listens and takes action.


Oh...hope Tud doesn't read this thread or he'll climb into you as he did me on another thread when I commented on Thai hospitality staff's honesty and genuine service-mindedness...

----------


## MeMock

What thread was that?

----------


## panama hat

> What thread was that?


Look under 'Fiction and Fairy Tales'. 

Excellent, MeMock - first I've heard of anything like this happening . . . a little thing, but ever so good to see.

----------


## MeMock

Refreshing isn't it. The sets were 100 baht each so not some crap 10 baht piece of plastic.

----------


## klongmaster

> What thread was that?


sorry mate can't find it cause Tud is a twat on every thread...will link when I remember...

----------


## mrsquirrel

Never saw this thread MeMOck.

I've stayed at the Tokyo few years back. Odd place. it was.

----------


## MeMock

Yes it is an odd place thats for sure!

Another update on the Pan House. When I collapsed and an Ambulance was called they were fantastic. They got a Dr who was living there to come in plus they looked after our kids for a while until my wife could get back for them.

----------


## Nawty

Excellent....so Dr Who has been found alive and well.

----------


## MeMock

I was tempted to ask the Ambulance driver to take me to Bangkok and that a bloke by the name of Nawty would pick up the tab, but I couldn't talk at the time.  :Smile:

----------

